# How to care human hair extension



## oscarhair (Jul 12, 2019)

*Make a bath for your **hair extensions:*


Puta teaspoon of moisturizing shampoo in about a half cup of lukewarm water andmix them together. When you’re finished mixing, fill your sink with warm waterand pour in the diluted shampoo.

Make sure to usesulfate-free shampoo.





   


*1. **Add your hair extensions:*


Slowly dip yourextensions into the water. Comb through your extensions a few times beforesubmerging them to get rid of any tangles. Let them soak for about ten minutes.[2]


When detangling yourextensions. Comb down from the end, then from the mid-length and finally allthe way down from the roots.

Don’t swirl yourextensions in the water to get them clean. You’ll only cause tangles to form.

Try your best to keepthe top weft and the clips dry. The top wefts of your extensions can swellcausing them to look uneven and the clips may rust.








*2. **Rinse your extensions:*


Gently take your extensions out of the sinkand rinse them under the running faucet. Make sure the running water is cold sothat it locks moisture in the extensions. Wring out any excess water and spreadthe extensions out flat on top of a fresh towel.







*3. ** Condition the extensions:*


Apply some conditionerdirectly to your extensions. Comb the conditioner into them. Make sure to combin the conditioner from the top weft of each extension down. Place theextensions back on the towel and fold it over. Let them sit for about an hour.


Make sure to only combthe hair in one direction at a time or it could lose its shape (hair extension).

Never comb extensionsthat are soaking wet or they will become tangled.








*4.  **Dr   dry your extensions:*


Rinse the conditioner out ofthe hair. Apply a separate leave-in conditioner. Lay your extensions flat ontoa new, dry towel and fold it over. Leave them to dry naturally overnight.


 When your extensionsare dry, comb through them one more time to straighten them out.








*5. **Washyour clip in extensions at least once every six weeks:*


Becauseyou don’t wear your clip in hair extension to bed, you don’t need to wash themas often as permanent ones. However, if you wear them all the time, you mighthave to wash them a bit more.


*6. **Treat them like your natural hair:*


 If your extensions aresewn, microlinked, or taped in, you can wash them along with your natural hairin the shower. Be gentle, though, so that you don’t loosen your extensions. Ifyou’re too rough with them, they won’t last as long.


Be sure to use amoisturizing formula shampoo. The more that a shampoo moisturizes, the betterit will be for your hair.

It is not a good ideato wash extensions that are glued or clipped in along with your natural hair.These should be removed and treated separately (hair extension).


----------



## Priti_Shah (Sep 3, 2019)

While hair extensions sure seem hella exciting, we’re certain that you have several questions in mind before getting them. Worry not as we’re about to answer all your questions about hair extensions. Read on...

*https://www.bebeautiful.in/all-things-hair/everyday/ultimate-guide-to-hair-extensions*


----------



## AbbyAbhc19 (Oct 19, 2019)

Really useful. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## EstherSmelser (Apr 25, 2021)

Hello oscarhair,

If you want care human hair extension than you read this article How To Put In Clip In Hair And I hope you get the right solution about hair extension

Thanks


----------



## Heidi Zullo (Apr 30, 2021)

Separate Your Hair Extension Bonds Daily.
Wash Your Hair Extensions Correctly.
Brush Your Hair Extensions Gently.
Never Sleep With Your Hair Extensions Wet.
Secure Your Hair Extensions Before Sleep.
Attend Regular Hair Extension Maintenance Appointments.
Use Weekly Deep Conditioning Treatments On Your Hair Extensions.


----------



## miamaelia (Dec 4, 2021)

Hello, I am 25 years old and the last thing I can do to save my hair is a hair transplant since regaine and finasteride didn't work for me. I am lost hair for almost 4 years now. I am NW4 if I am not wrong. The thing is if I did a hair transplant now, the hair I still have will eventually fall in the future so I am gonna need another hair transplant. So I would like to know if there is a clinic that combines hair transplant plus a method to reduce hair loss in the hair follicles I have.


----------



## annag38.nyc (Jun 3, 2022)

Really helpful, thank you.


----------

